# Scan my tesla



## rerop (3 mo ago)

Just got my parts needed for my scan my Tesla app and I hooked it up. It was extremely easy, took a couple minutes. I haven't had a chance to play around with it yet.

Anyone else out there have experience with it, and is there anything useful I can do with it? I guess what I'm asking is there any tips or tricks that I should know?
Dong


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I always saw the data it provides to be more of a personal curiosity thing than providing true usefulness.


----------

